# General > General >  Open University in Caithness

## noodle

Hi 

I'm in my second year of studying with the OU and I was wondering if there are any others out there?  I'm trying to get the Caithness branch of the student association regenerated (online, offline or both) so if anyone is out there drop me a line... :Smile:

----------


## Kaishowing

Hiya...Just started 'An Introduction to the Humanities', and with luck I'll go on to take another course in English (depending on what will be available online.)
What function would the SU perform? Sorry to sound dense, but when I was at college before there wasn't a student union, so I'm not familiar with the benefits.

----------


## crayola

> What function would the SU perform? Sorry to sound dense, but when I was at college before there wasn't a student union, so I'm not familiar with the benefits.


Cheap food, cheap drinks, cheap drugs, cheap thrills. What else d'ye want fae a student union? Surely things haven't changed since I was a lass?

----------


## Cattach

> Cheap food, cheap drinks, cheap drugs, cheap thrills. What else d'ye want fae a student union? Surely things haven't changed since I was a lass?


When I was student in the 60s cheap food was never cheap enough, cheap drink was in short supply, drugs I never heard about or saw so cheap or not did not matter.  Now cheap thrills were a plenty running around in the fashion of the times - the mini skirt!  The memory is clear and the ambition strong but the body weak!

----------


## noodle

> Cheap food, cheap drinks, cheap drugs, cheap thrills. What else d'ye want fae a student union? Surely things haven't changed since I was a lass?


LOL The OU doesn't have a student union the way "regular" universities do. Mostly because we don't have a campus in the same way they do! We do get an OUSA (Open University Student Association - not union  :Wink: ) card for free, which can give you discounts and serves as ID for exams.  For £10 you can get an OUSA-NUS card which gives you voting rights on the NUS as well - and more discounts.

As someone who is already doing a course at the OU you are automatically a member of OUSA.

Basically the student association works as a support network, so, on the "lighter" side of things we are able to keep in touch with other students in our area, maybe get together and we can support each other when the going gets tough (oh and have after exam "parties" LOL) etc.  On the more serious side, it means that we can get representation at the national OUSA conference and put motions to the conference on issues that are important to us.  This is our opportunity to get the OU/OUSA to hear our voice.

Kaishowing, you can find our "virtual" presence through your First Class desktop (either through studenthome page or the software provided).  On your FC desktop click on:

Open University -> Regions -> R11 -> OUSA R11 -> OUSA Br Caithness 

Pop along and say hi  :Wink:

----------


## Kaishowing

> We do get an OUSA (Open University Student Association - not union) card for free, which can give you discounts and serves as ID for exams.


How do I get one of those then?? :Wink: 




> Kaishowing, you can find our "virtual" presence through your First Class desktop (either through studenthome page or the software provided). On your FC desktop click on:
> 
> Open University -> Regions -> R11 -> OUSA R11 -> OUSA Br Caithness 
> 
> Pop along and say hi


Done  :Grin:

----------


## noodle

> How do I get one of those then??


You can contact OUSA direct (http://www2.open.ac.uk/ousa/index.shtml for general OUSA info and http://www2.open.ac.uk/ousa/p2_5.shtml is information about the 2 different cards) or what we can do is if a bunch of people want them I can get the "card pack" and we can all meet up and get a card at the same time.

Hope that helps... see you in the conferences  :Smile:

----------


## Lavenderblue2

> When I was student in the 60s cheap food was never cheap enough, cheap drink was in short supply, drugs I never heard about or saw so cheap or not did not matter. Now cheap thrills were a plenty running around in the fashion of the times - the mini skirt! The memory is clear and the ambition strong but the body weak!


Cattach - I can't think where you were as a student in the 60's if you never heard about or saw drugs!!!  I was attending college in Brixton and working the the West End of London - my peers took them in abundence - they were also readily available in the dance halls - happy to say I didn't take them though.

LB

----------


## grumpyhippo

> On your FC desktop click on:
> 
> Open University -> Regions -> R11 -> OUSA R11 ->


 
Thanks for that noodle, I sent off my first TMA for S216 yesterday but couldn't for the life of me remember the regional code, I've had a couple of fallow years away from the OU. I'm sure it must be on one of the multiple communications you invariably get from the OU. 
Still now I know, although am I the only numpty that finds the StudentHome site less than intuitive?

----------


## noodle

> Thanks for that noodle, I sent off my first TMA for S216 yesterday but couldn't for the life of me remember the regional code, I've had a couple of fallow years away from the OU. I'm sure it must be on one of the multiple communications you invariably get from the OU. 
> Still now I know, although am I the only numpty that finds the StudentHome site less than intuitive?


Oh S216 is the course I want to do next year! (I'm doing S260/S151/S279 right now, with SXR260 in July) Are you enjoying it?

I don't think you are on your own in finding studenthome difficult to navigate at times (I've fiddled around with mine so much I'm used to it now though... TMA procrastination has it's benefits  :: )

I always find it easier to use Firstclass through the software they provide, rather than studenthome though.

_come and say hi in our branch conference sometime!_

----------


## Sandra

I'm an OU student. Doing the S103 Discovering Science course.

Thanks for putting the forum details up noodle  ::

----------


## noodle

No problem Sandra, I'm glad it's helping people out  :Smile:

----------


## thickrodney

ahh the OU caithness region is taking off

thanks to noodle

----------


## noodle

Heehee!  :Grin:  ta  :Wink:

----------


## midi2304

I'm from Caithness but I moved here to ABerdeen about 6 months ago. I did S103 last year and I'm doing S207 and MST121 this year - 90 points plus full time work and I DJ 3 nights a week! Hard work  :Frown: 

How is everyone else managing?

----------


## noodle

> I'm from Caithness but I moved here to Aberdeen about 6 months ago.


Ah.  How's things down there? You're still welcome to drop by our FC forum (see directions above) as it's an open forum now.




> I did S103 last year


Ooh you will have had the same tutor as me then... when did you start S103? End of 2005 or beginning of 2006?




> and I'm doing S207 and MST121 this year - 90 points plus full time work and I DJ 3 nights a week! Hard work


Blimey, I'm "only" doing 70pts (S260, S279 & S151 - and then SXR260 when S151 finishes).




> How is everyone else managing?


I'm doing ok.  Behind where I want to be (lot of other stuff going on!)  It's hard work doing 2 level courses at once though!  ::

----------


## midi2304

Things are fine here thanks. Can you clarify how we get into the forum please? I nipped onto Student Home / First Class but it wasn't obvious to me. I didn't really use them last year when doing S103 so still fairly new to both of them.

My tutor last year was Robbie from Orkney. I'm damned if I can remember his last name but he was a thoroughly nice chap. My S207 tutor this year is Dr McMaster from Turriff. One of my friends from Thurso is doing S207 this year also - Kevin McDonald. He works at BT.

I'm actually north next weekend for the first time since I moved. Newmarket here I come!

----------


## Gogglebox

Im doing B200 Understanding Business Behavior as part of a BA in Business Studies OU 

Going through a bit of a procrastination problem at the moment.

When the first block arrived i was very keen and got my TMAs out the way nice and early so i wouldnt need to do to much at Xmas but i fear my enthusiasm at that point has undermined the rest of the course for me because i gave myself too long a gap between modules by getting everything out the road quickly i cant get back into it the same and am struggling to get the enthusiasm to get going again. 

Just got my last TMA in on time and no more but it was definately not of a standard i was proud of and of the same previous standard. 

I passed but my previous TMA was something i was proud of and passed with flying colors, this i was embarrassed about but again passed but had no pride about that

So im going through massive motivation problems at the moment

I looked at this thread  when it first appeared but didnt respond as i had the feeling i was not going to continue. 

i have since managed to get some done again its slow and a grind and im having to reread a lot to absorb it and feel that a local group or chatroom maybe a good idea as it might help motivate each other and maybe bounce queries or ideas off each other and maybe help with more general issues like what i am having at the moment with inspirational and motivational things that will affect all OU students. 

We could even meet up for a wee cup of coffee or drinkie if people wanted to go that step further .

I think because we are that we bit more remote here, - -  if i wanted to go to my course class Tutorials i would have to go to Aberdeen for a 2 hour tutorial  - - that my motivation has dissolved and i have had little interaction with tutor,  - - - something like what your proposing would be a great idea 
Good Luck with it

Im off back to try and absorb more about Micro and Macro Economic and to what level current government policies are affecting the current state of the nation - - - - -And as ive proved again by writing on here ive been very easily distracted again !! lol - - -Oh and Buzzcocks is on soon - I already know im going to end up watching it  lol!!

"Must Do Better, Could Try Harder, Poor Concentration, Writing needs to improve"   Its like an  excerpt from my Primary four report card come back to haunt me!! lol   

Dont panic Im not as depressed in life as i sound about my OU and i do think i will pick up again soon, just need a pep talk to myself

Good Luck all with all your courses and i hope i havent put anyone off  with my temporary problems.

I believe a lot go through the same kind of thing every now and again - - -Feel free to pm if you want a chat about anything at all - - im not really as miserable as this sounds - - - Happy Chappy Really!! lol

----------


## midi2304

Hey Noodle - found my way onto the Caithness bit of First Class. Hopefully we can get a few more locals on there? On the other hand, it's a wee bit cumbersome. Wonder if there's any chance of the Mods setting up an OU room here on caithness.org? Would be v handy methinks.

----------


## noodle

> Hey Noodle - found my way onto the Caithness bit of First Class. Hopefully we can get a few more locals on there? On the other hand, it's a wee bit cumbersome. Wonder if there's any chance of the Mods setting up an OU room here on caithness.org? Would be v handy methinks.


We can ask but there is also a way of getting the Caithness bit of FirstClass to be on your desktop.  I'm keen for us to use that because other students may stumble upon it in their FC travels who wouldn't necessarily visit there - and the busier it is the more likely they are to get involved - if you see what I mean?

It would be good if this thread was kept on the front page of this forum though - we'll have to keep it alive!  :: 

Edited to add: I've posted instructions on how to add the Caithness Br forum to your FC desktop in our branch forum.  Hope they are vaguely coherent!

----------


## noodle

> Im doing B200 Understanding Business Behavior as part of a BA in Business Studies OU


Ooh what are you going to do with that?




> Going through a bit of a procrastination problem at the moment.


Oh I know that feeling well!




> When the first block arrived i was very keen and got my TMAs out the way nice and early so i wouldnt need to do to much at Xmas but i fear my enthusiasm at that point has undermined the rest of the course for me because i gave myself too long a gap between modules by getting everything out the road quickly i cant get back into it the same and am struggling to get the enthusiasm to get going again.


I know how that is.  I had it happen when I went on a 4 week holiday during one of my short courses (I had planned to finish it before I went but the summer school I went on interfered more than I thought - plus I had just finished S103 so I think I should have allowed my brain to have a break!)




> Just got my last TMA in on time and no more but it was definately not of a standard i was proud of and of the same previous standard. 
> 
> I passed but my previous TMA was something i was proud of and passed with flying colors, this i was embarrassed about but again passed but had no pride about that
> 
> So im going through massive motivation problems at the moment


I can understand why, but I promise you are not alone in feeling like.  It can happen to any student (not just OU!)




> I looked at this thread  when it first appeared but didnt respond as i had the feeling i was not going to continue.


 :Frown: 




> i have since managed to get some done again its slow and a grind and im having to reread a lot to absorb it


That's good 




> ...and feel that a local group or chatroom maybe a good idea as it might help motivate each other and maybe bounce queries or ideas off each other and maybe help with more general issues like what i am having at the moment with inspirational and motivational things that will affect all OU students. 
> 
> We could even meet up for a wee cup of coffee or drinkie if people wanted to go that step further .
> 
> I think because we are that we bit more remote here, - - if i wanted to go to my course class Tutorials i would have to go to Aberdeen for a 2 hour tutorial - - that my motivation has dissolved and i have had little interaction with tutor, - - - something like what your proposing would be a great idea 
> Good Luck with it


Thanks! One of the many reasons for trying to regenerate our branch is to help people in the ways you describe.  For me, this year, my tutorials are in Stirling and Edinburgh if I recall correctly. The course forums are useful, but I always find I prefer chatting in my tutor group conference as the people have just a little bit more in common with me (if that makes sense?).

The Open University Student Association, within Scotland and as a body for all other regions/branches is a great resource for us all and there was a Caithness branch forum on First Class for us when I started my course, so it must have been active some time in the past! (I'll be posting about that again soon anyway - I just need to find the appropriate links).  I'm also currently chatting to our regional secretary about ways to "publicise" the regeneration of the branch for those people who may not use the internet.




> Im off back to try and absorb more about Micro and Macro Economic and to what level current government policies are affecting the current state of the nation - - - - -And as ive proved again by writing on here ive been very easily distracted again !! lol - - -Oh and Buzzcocks is on soon - I already know im going to end up watching it  lol!!


Yes, I have the attention span of a kitten at times (not very long if mine are anything to go by!)  Buzzcocks will give your brain a rest anyway - I've been told that it's recommended to only study for 40 minutes at a time!




> "Must Do Better, Could Try Harder, Poor Concentration, Writing needs to improve"   Its like an  excerpt from my Primary four report card come back to haunt me!! lol   
> 
> Dont panic Im not as depressed in life as i sound about my OU and i do think i will pick up again soon, just need a pep talk to myself
> 
> Good Luck all with all your courses and i hope i havent put anyone off  with my temporary problems.
> 
> I believe a lot go through the same kind of thing every now and again - - -Feel free to pm if you want a chat about anything at all - - im not really as miserable as this sounds - - - Happy Chappy Really!! lol


 ::  I think most people appreciate that life as a student can be a bit tough - especially when you feel you have let yourself down!  Keep plugging away though and I'm sure your motivation will return....

----------


## noodle

Oops sorry missed answering this:




> My tutor last year was Robbie from Orkney. I'm damned if I can remember his last name but he was a thoroughly nice chap. My S207 tutor this year is Dr McMaster from Turriff. One of my friends from Thurso is doing S207 this year also - Kevin McDonald. He works at BT.


Ah my tutor for S103 was Helen Wood, down near Inverness.

You'll have to tell Kevin to pop his head around the door of the forum too :P

----------


## scotsboy

> Thanks for that noodle, I sent off my first TMA for S216 yesterday but couldn't for the life of me remember the regional code, I've had a couple of fallow years away from the OU. I'm sure it must be on one of the multiple communications you invariably get from the OU. 
> Still now I know, although am I the only numpty that finds the StudentHome site less than intuitive?


I did S216 a few years ago, it was a good course. I'm doing S819 Radiotherapy and its Physics this year.

----------


## noodle

> I'm doing S819 Radiotherapy and its Physics this year.


Ooh postgrad! Have you done any other PG courses?

----------


## scotsboy

S809 Imaging in Medicine as well - did that last year.

----------


## noodle

Ah I spot a theme... I want to do some PG courses at the end of my BSc(Hons) but I'm a few years away from that yet.... ::

----------


## thickrodney

> Ah I spot a theme... I want to do some PG courses at the end of my BSc(Hons) but I'm a few years away from that yet....


Not cheap either....

----------


## noodle

> Not cheap either....


That's true... It's going to cost me about 2 grand to do the 2 "S" courses... and there's a couple of "D" and "T" courses I want to do as well.  Saying that, there's also a few distance/online learning Masters in GIS that I've spotted which I may look more seriously at doing further along the line...

Sorry, geeky moment :P

----------


## rockchick

This forum is a great idea.  I completed my BSc through the OU in 2004 up in Caithness, and while I was very grateful for the distance learning service that the OU provides (as I couldn't have gone to uni without it) the isolation from other students was difficult to cope with.  Having someone closeby to chat with and commiserate, or bounce ideas off of, is brilliant and can only enhance the study programme.

But beware...these courses are addictive!!!

Cheers,
Rockchick

2000:  S103, MU120, T171
2001:  S207, S246, S247, SXR207
2002:  S260
2003:  S267, SXR260
2004:  S339, SXR339 (BSc award)
2005:  S151, ST240
2006:  U316, SXG390
2007:  T210 (in progress)

----------


## blondscot

Hi 
I have just sent off my first tma for S216 and my next tma for course K100 is due on Tuesday so am at present in middle of that!
I enjoy the long distance aspect as it allows me to study and work but do miss out on having other students to bounce things off!!

----------


## cuddlepop

Wish this was on the go when I was trying to do a BA in Health Studies through open learning.Unfortunatly myself and others felt unsupported and dropped out.I think the statistic is something like a third of all students doing Open learning courses through teh Highlands and Islands University drop out. ::   :Frown:

----------


## rockchick

I wonder what the statistics are for "regular university" students dropping out in the first, and subsequent years, and how those compare with the OU.

I know for myself that the period between July-August, when the weathers lovely and the kiddies are out from school on holidays, was the hardest time to keep on with it...its a real long slog! who cares about exams looming when there's a water fight to be won!

The best advice I can offer regarding stick-to-it-iveness is to study something you are genuinely interested in...its alot easier to hit the books and learn about something you want to know about.  If you're just doing it to get the credit it becomes a much harder graft...too much like work!  The other is to get as far ahead as you can in the beginning of the course, to build in a little slack in your study schedule.

----------


## noodle

> Hi 
> I have just sent off my first tma for S216 and my next tma for course K100 is due on Tuesday so am at present in middle of that!
> I enjoy the long distance aspect as it allows me to study and work but do miss out on having other students to bounce things off!!


Eep! Good luck with that...  :Smile:

----------


## noodle

> This forum is a great idea.  I completed my BSc through the OU in 2004 up in Caithness, and while I was very grateful for the distance learning service that the OU provides (as I couldn't have gone to uni without it) the isolation from other students was difficult to cope with.  Having someone closeby to chat with and commiserate, or bounce ideas off of, is brilliant and can only enhance the study programme.


For sure!




> But beware...these courses are addictive!!!


LOL yes I've already got my next ten years worth of courses worked out...




> 2000:  S103, MU120, T171
> 2001:  S207, S246, S247, SXR207
> 2002:  S260
> 2003:  S267, SXR260
> 2004:  S339, SXR339 (BSc award)
> 2005:  S151, ST240
> 2006:  U316, SXG390
> 2007:  T210 (in progress)


Did you go for the BSc(Hons) Geosciences? I see you have SXG390..

----------


## noodle

Hullo!

This year's OUSA conference is in April and we have had a message on our First Class branch forum about electing a delegate to represent our branch.  If you are a current OU student and are in the Caithness branch region then you are eligible to be a delegate for our branch. 

Find our "virtual" presence through your First Class desktop (either through studenthome page or the software provided). On your FC desktop click on:

Open University -> Regions -> R11 -> OUSA R11 -> OUSA Br Caithness 

There's also instructions on how to add the forum short-cut to your desktop to save you time.  

It would be great if people could pop in, as I've only given a very short version of the message sent by the OUSA Council Member.  It's also a good idea to check the FC forum regularly as well, as that is where OUSA Scotland/Council Members will leave messages for us!  

Cheers!  :Smile:

----------


## sweetpea

I did D103 Society and Social Science and U206 Environment but stopped about 5 years ago, needed someone to bounce ideas off and there wasn't really any good support but I'd like to get back in to it again. I need to be able to speak to other learners but as I recall we didn't meet up enough.

----------


## Genoa

Studying for the B713 - MBA - Should be working on my final TMA that is due for submission on Wed, but for some reason find myself looking for a distraction  ::  

It is certainly a challenge not having anyone to bounce ideas off, but I have found that there is quite a high level of support if you go looking.

----------


## thickrodney

> 2007:  T210 (in progress)


me too also.

who is your tutor? 

mine is Dr Fiona Marie Wright.

----------


## noodle

> It is certainly a challenge not having anyone to bounce ideas off, but I have found that there is quite a high level of support if you go looking.


Yes, I've found that the First Class forums (for courses and the general ones) have been invaluable.

----------


## noodle

For those of you who want to know more about OUSA (Open University Student Association) their website is http://www2.open.ac.uk/ousa//

----------


## noodle

Rockchick I think I may have guessed your real life super-hero identity......  ::

----------


## crayola

Could a few people satisfy my curiosity?

Why do you take OU courses? Is it to gain qualifications and to thereby advance your career or is it for fun and satisfaction and to gain knowledge and skills just for the heck of it?

I don't think I could find the time or make the effort to study for a formal qualification in my own time, what little of it I have, and I don't think I could submit work for assessment by remote tutors. If I want to learn about something I read a book. Not the same I know but it does me.

Just curious.

----------


## thickrodney

> Could a few people satisfy my curiosity?
> 
> Why do you take OU courses? Is it to gain qualifications and to thereby advance your career or is it for fun and satisfaction and to gain knowledge and skills just for the heck of it?
> 
> I don't think I could find the time or make the effort to study for a formal qualification in my own time, what little of it I have, and I don't think I could submit work for assessment by remote tutors. If I want to learn about something I read a book. Not the same I know but it does me.
> 
> Just curious.


in most cases it would help with career advancement, although some do it so they can have BSc(open) after their name.  :Smile: 

I do it to increase my knowledge in subjects i am interested in, whilst gaining a qualification at the same time.

Most of the time you are reading a book and then writing about it.

----------


## rockchick

> me too also.
> 
> who is your tutor? 
> 
> mine is Dr Fiona Marie Wright.


I have moved south, so my tutor is from Leeds area. I have to say its nice living 10 minutes away from tutorials!!

So Noodle, you know who I am??? laff...its not much of a secret, but PM me if you wish, and I'll confirm/deny for you.

I am going for my BSc in Geosciences, which I'll have if/when I complete T210.  The OU screwed me around on what they consider geoscientist points, or I'd have got my honours degree in 2006.  I qualified for a Natural sciences degree, but decided to hold out for the Geosciences on.  

Why do I take the courses?  Originally it was to obtain my BSc - I'd always wanted to go to university, but through different life circumstances was never able to make the jump.  When I moved to Caithness, I was a stay-at-home mom, and it seemed the perfect time to work on this ambition.  Once I got my BSc, I just sort of kept going...if you study things you're passionate about it is extremely interesting and rewarding.   Every year I say its going to be my last, but then I find something else I want to know about, and it just keeps me going.

----------


## crayola

Thank you both.

Rockchick, did you move south because of a new job you'd gained because of your OU degree?

----------


## rockchick

> Thank you both.
> 
> Rockchick, did you move south because of a new job you'd gained because of your OU degree?


I certainly wouldn't have been offered the job without my degree.

----------


## noodle

> Could a few people satisfy my curiosity?
> 
> Why do you take OU courses? Is it to gain qualifications and to thereby advance your career or is it for fun and satisfaction and to gain knowledge and skills just for the heck of it?
> 
> I don't think I could find the time or make the effort to study for a formal qualification in my own time, what little of it I have, and I don't think I could submit work for assessment by remote tutors. If I want to learn about something I read a book. Not the same I know but it does me.
> 
> Just curious.


I started out because I wanted to further my career BY increasing my knowledge in a subject that interested me.  I used to work in Outdoor Education and wanted to take it further and become qualified as a teacher (more employment options/better pay) - but now it's probably going to lead to a career change!  :: 

I've already got a degree from a "traditional" uni and knew that going back to that "system" wouldn't work in any way shape or form for me.  I had just moved up here and didn't _know_ how long I would be up here (and have moved around LOTS since I left uni) so decided that the OU was the way to go.

I had tried distance learning in the past, and it didn't work for me then as I wasn't able to motivate myself properly.. but this time I felt much more motivated and, in some ways, it's like I'm proving to myself that I *can* do this.




> So Noodle, you know who I am??? laff...its not much of a secret, but PM me if you wish, and I'll confirm/deny for you.


Yeah I think so...  I tried to PM you but it wouldn't let me  :Frown: 

If you are who I am thinking you are, then you came around my house for a Halloween party on Guy Fawkes night the first year I was up here (2005) - just when I was starting S103 in fact.

----------


## crayola

Thanks all.

----------


## noodle

> Thanks all.


No bother  :Smile:

----------


## Bill Fernie

Here is Blog on a similar quest
http://virtuallynicky.co.uk/weblog/

We are always keeping track of Caithness via Google

----------


## midi2304

Did my first TMA for S207 at the weekend there. 

Questions 1,2 and 3 - piece of cake. Well, notsomuch a piece of cake but nothing that I couldn't sit down and work out. Question 4 - complete brick wall. Was hellish. Luckily my friend in Thurso is doing the same course as me and wa able to lead me help me out, thank god. Do other people find in there TMAs that one question will be significantly harder than the others? This isn't something I experienced in S103 last year but I am aware that that was a pretty straight-forward course and I'm doing MST121 and S207 this year. Constant brick walls scare me....  :Frown:

----------


## noodle

> Did my first TMA for S207 at the weekend there.


Well done!




> Questions 1,2 and 3 - piece of cake. Well, notsomuch a piece of cake but nothing that I couldn't sit down and work out. Question 4 - complete brick wall. Was hellish.


I hate it when that happens.




> Luckily my friend in Thurso is doing the same course as me and wa able to lead me help me out, thank god.


Oooh who's the friend in Thurso? Has he/she/it found this forum/the FC forum yet?  :: 




> Do other people find in there TMAs that one question will be significantly harder than the others? This isn't something I experienced in S103 last year but I am aware that that was a pretty straight-forward course and I'm doing MST121 and S207 this year. Constant brick walls scare me....


I found that every single TMA that I have done has one question which seems much harder - even in S103.  I found that it was generally me getting my head in a pickle about it though - I would overthink the question.  Often if I came back to it with a "fresh head" things seemed less daunting, and I could actually answer it.

That could just be me though.

----------


## noodle

How's everyone going? I'm stuck in TMA hell atm!  ::

----------


## Sandra

The lighter nights are coming in and the last thing I want to be doing is stuck indoors studying.

Any tips for staying focussed?

----------


## noodle

> Any tips for staying focussed?


I have trouble now as well.  I think it's a case of setting a study timetable and sticking to it.  Last year I was doing my S103 ECA in May!

I got TMA01 back for S260 today - 81%! Whoo!

----------


## thickrodney

> The lighter nights are coming in and the last thing I want to be doing is stuck indoors studying.
> 
> Any tips for staying focussed?


try and get into a routine.
studying does take up time that you would otherwise use for other social aspects.
also when reading books, try and look at the tma questions as well and make notes or highlight the text.

For TMAs what i have done in the past is, I try to do all the early tmas because come near the end of the course (august) i am sick of it and i then substitute.
However, I don't know if you can substitute for the course you are doing.
The OU frown on this and they say that you should submit all your tmas.

----------


## rockchick

If you put in a TMA and get any marks on it at all, it will boost your overall score, so submitting anything is better than submitting nothing.  Even if you are planning on using the substitution option.

Might not make a difference on your overall grade on Level 1 courses, but on Level 2-3 it can make the difference between a Pass 2 or a Pass 3, which can affect the level of your final degree.

----------


## scotsboy

> Could a few people satisfy my curiosity?
> 
> Why do you take OU courses? Is it to gain qualifications and to thereby advance your career or is it for fun and satisfaction and to gain knowledge and skills just for the heck of it?
> 
> I don't think I could find the time or make the effort to study for a formal qualification in my own time, what little of it I have, and I don't think I could submit work for assessment by remote tutors. If I want to learn about something I read a book. Not the same I know but it does me.
> 
> Just curious.


I suppose everyone starts off with different motivation for taking the plunge, for some it is the perceived need/requirement for a formal qualification, others to prove to themselves that they can do it and some just because they want to seek further information/knowledge  there are many paths that lead you to the OU. But once you are in your hooked! Education, particularly the way it is delivered by the OU is a very compulsive and addictive activity. 

You may think you dont have time, but one of the great benefits of the OU is that it forces you to manage your time, and you become expert in organization, time management and self discipline. 

Reading books is fine, but it is not often that you will learn (or understand) from reading a book  it is being questioned or asked to explain what you have read, and you interactions with others that enable you to learn. 

It is a big step to take, and the first while you really have no idea if you are doing things the correct way or not  but that is the beauty of it, its up to you, you develop your own way of doing it.

----------


## noodle

> one of the great benefits of the OU is that it forces you to manage your time, and you become expert in organization, time management and self discipline.


And self-motivation! It helps if you have supportive FC forums and tutor/tutor group conference.

Sandra, if you ever want to get together for a study session gimme a shout - helping you out should help me remember what I learnt for S103, and having someone else there who is studying too should focus me  :: 

I've found it helps studying in the library as well - gets me out of the house with all its distractions (and you can't gaze out of the window in the Thurso library's quiet room)

Anyway, back to this S151 ECA!

----------


## Rheghead

I did an OU degree.  I used to go weeks without studying until a week before the TMAs were in then I'd blast all the studying and writing.  I think I averaged about 1 hour work per week.  I once submitted a TMA in late but the tutor wrote back and said he knew Dr Who so was able to mark the TMA on time  :Smile: 

About 3 weeks before the exam was devoted to study/revision.  The week away was spent in the student bar and having a good time and you were considered a sissy if you went to evening classes.

I got an honours degree out of it from virtually minimum effort. You don't have to be regimented in study if you don't want to be.  Just play the system.

Mind you, if I was going to do 120 points per year then I couldn't have done it and work at the same time.  60 points per year is just about enough though one year I did 90 points one year then 30 the next for a wee break. ::

----------


## noodle

> I got an honours degree out of it from virtually minimum effort. You don't have to be regimented in study if you don't want to be.  Just play the system.


Just curious - what classification did you get? (You don't have to share if you don't want to) I managed a 2:2 on my (non-OU) degree using a similar technique but I couldn't use that technique now! :: 




> Mind you, if I was going to do 120 points per year then I couldn't have done it and work at the same time.  60 points per year is just about enough though one year I did 90 points one year then 30 the next for a wee break.


Aye I did *counts* 90 last year and currently doing 70.  Will have 80 by then end of the year if everything goes to plan (I'm moving house at some point so who knows what will happen then..) ::

----------


## lelebo

Hallo everyone  :Smile:   I'm a bit premature but I'm planning to start my OU MBA in November so thought I'd start getting myself in practice now.  Anyone else doing it who can give me some thoughts on their experience - particularly the amount of time per week you need to devote (I work full time and have a young daughter) - thanks  :Smile:

----------


## marlyn

Hello there.

My husband is starting M865 in a few weeks time, and we were just wondering where about do you sit the exam, is it in Caithness or do you have to go to Inverness for it?

He did his BSc (Hons) with OU but that was when we lived down the road, and he has had about 5 years off OU, I don't think that he can quite believe that he is re-starting OU again, although it is only a short course, things have changed since his Honours year, 2 children for a start!

----------


## noodle

lelebo:

It depends on the amount of points a course is worth as to how much time the OU reckons it needs - I think it's 10 hours per point.  The trick is to set yourself a study timetable and try and stick to it.

I highly recommend getting involved in the online conferences the OU has for your course, to get the extra support (you'll get the software through with your course materials first mailing) and also the Caithness branch has it's own conference/forum there too so you can keep in touch with all of us locals  :Wink: 

marlyn:
There is an exam centre of the OU in Thurso (iirc it's the college)  I'll be taking  my first 2 OU exams in October!

Incidentally, I think we should have a post-exam party when we've all finished them...  :: 

Oh do you all know about ILAs by the way? Independent Learning Accounts, get money towards your learning! http://www.ilascotland.org.uk/ILA+Homepage.htm

----------


## grumpyhippo

> we were just wondering where about do you sit the exam, is it in Caithness or do you have to go to Inverness for it?


As noodle says OU exams are normally in the college in Thurso but don't assume. Ask the regional HQ in Edinburgh. For all its inclusive crudentials even the OU is a bit centralist in its outlook. They don't always realise there is life north of Perth. 
A friend was once asked why it was so difficult to visit their tutor who was only 10 miles away. They pointed out that they were in Caithness, the tutor was in Orkney.

----------


## noodle

> As noodle says OU exams are normally in the college in Thurso but don't assume. Ask the regional HQ in Edinburgh. For all its inclusive crudentials even the OU is a bit centralist in its outlook. They don't always realise there is life north of Perth.


If it helps, I phoned up in Feb and the guy said that that was the confirmed venue for this year.




> A friend was once asked why it was so difficult to visit their tutor who was only 10 miles away. They pointed out that they were in Caithness, the tutor was in Orkney.


 ::  I think I would like it if my tutor was in Orkney - good excuse for day trips  :Wink:  Seriously though, the nearest person to me on either of my courses this year is actually on the Norwegian coast (if I worked it out right) of course, there may be people who haven't owned up to being in Sutherland or Orkney yet, but there's definitely no one else in Caithness.  My tutors are in Edinburgh and Perth!  No chance of me making tutorials this year! (Although I'm planning on making it to the geology field trip on Arran!)

----------


## lelebo

Thanks for the info noodle - my first year is 60 points so 600 hours so about 10 hours a week.  Study timetable is a great idea - I did my PG Dip while working full time a few years ago but I haven't to confess to doing most of it in the last few months of the course - am determined not to do it this time because I don't want my time with my daughter to suffer.  I'll maybe book 3 evenings a week after she goes to bed as my study time and maybe a sunday afternoon.  I'll be making full use of any support - last time I had a weekend a month at Strathclyde (the Uni running the course) but my motivation lapsed / life took over in the in-between (and I had a lot less on my plate back then)

Thanks again - lele

----------


## noodle

I think my 60 point course was about 16-20 hours a week (I nearly typed per day then!) because it was over 9 months. It should actually say on the course description (somewhere) how many hours are required iirc.  If it doesn't then contacting the OU might be an idea, just so you know for sure.

I'm sure you'll manage either way  :Wink:

----------


## lelebo

16-20 hours a week......hmmmmmmmmm......that does seem a lot.  I could probably do some at work though as it is for my employer that I'm doing it..........

----------


## noodle

> 16-20 hours a week......hmmmmmmmmm......that does seem a lot.  I could probably do some at work though as it is for my employer that I'm doing it..........


It sounds a lot but it is do-able I promise. I might be worth negotiating a half day or something with your employer though, like you said.  And double check that your course description (have a peek online, the descriptions are much more comprehensive than the paper prospectus) says it is that much study.

Which course is it?

----------


## noodle

*Important notice for OU students in Scotland:*

A notice has gone up on the OUSA Caithness branch conference (and also the main Scotland/R11 OUSA conference) regarding student representation in the OU in Scotland's Student Services Group (SSG) and Course Presentation Group (CPG).  It was posted by OUSA Scotland's Vice Chair.  

Have a peek  :Wink:

----------


## Sandra

I'm doing my latest TMA and struggling on one (or two) of the answers.  Clearly the block of study which the questions relate to wasn't that exciting, because I can't remember what it was about LOL.

I knew there was a reason to not do distance studying.....  :: 

Oh well, maybe I will feel differently tomorrow......  ::

----------


## noodle

> I'm doing my latest TMA and struggling on one (or two) of the answers. 
> 
> Clearly the block of study which the questions relate to wasn't that exciting, because I can't remember what it was about LOL.


LOL Which of the last 4 tmas did you go for? I did 6,7 and 8.




> I knew there was a reason to not do distance studying.....


Ah but it *is* the end of the course now - I know my motivation starts to go down then.  The same when I'm nearly at the end of a TMA (yesterday I had enough and just thought "sod it" and submitted my S151 e-ECA, heh.)




> Oh well, maybe I will feel differently tomorrow......


So how are you today?

----------


## Sandra

> LOL Which of the last 4 tmas did you go for? I did 6,7 and 8.
> 
> So how are you today?


I'm only on TMA 04 lol  :Smile: 

I'm much better now, and much less stressed.  I made a start on the other questions that I could answer and have spoken to my tutor about ones I thought I might struggle on.

----------


## noodle

> I'm only on TMA 04 lol


Doh! I read "latest" as last  :Embarrassment: 




> I'm much better now, and much less stressed.  I made a start on the other questions that I could answer and have spoken to my tutor about ones I thought I might struggle on.


Cool.  I think you have the same tutor I had last year.  She's lovely.

----------


## noodle

So is everyone "winning" with their assignments?  I've just got my coursebooks through for my summer school but I don't dare peek at them until I get the assignment I'm working on done  :: 

If any of you are interested, things are progressing with a regeneration of the branch "proper" which means we'll be able to do certain things "officially".  

I've been thinking of possible locations for a face-to-face "regeneration meeting" and it needs to be as accessible as possible: any ideas?

----------


## noodle

I've mailed a few of you but I may well have missed some names.  There are some proposed restructuring plans for the OU students association in Scotland which directly affect us.  Our Executive Committee member has asked me to make people aware that she really would like your votes on the issue, which you can do so by visiting our "virtual" branch conference/forum by following the directions I gave previously.

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## thickrodney

soon be exam time :Smile:

----------


## Sandra

I attended summer school for my course last week, it was great fun and has inspired me to carry on with studies  :Grin: , after I've finished the course I'm on.

----------


## SEB

Hi everyone
I will be starting K100 Understanding Health and Social Care with the OU at the beginning of October.  Just wondering if anyone else in the area is doing this course, or have done it in the past?

----------


## noodle

> Hi everyone
> I will be starting K100 Understanding Health and Social Care with the OU at the beginning of October.  Just wondering if anyone else in the area is doing this course, or have done it in the past?



I haven't but I've heard good things about it  :Smile:   Do you have your login details for the O U website yet? If you do, go to studenthome and on to your "first class desktop" (if it's open) and you should find a lot of your course mates there!

Are you going to go for a degree?  Or just play it by ear...?

I've got my geology exam in 3 weeks and my other one a couple of days after.  Anyone else got exams on the 12th or 15th?  I'll see you at the college if you do....

----------


## cocopops

ive got my t206 exam on the 9th, trying to stydy but soo nervous, just so much to look at. 
does everyone know that they are increasing the funding for scottish students, im recieving part funding towards my 60 point course and a £100 bursary since its a technology course, first time ive had funding, think they have increased funding to an income of £30,000.. all good.

----------


## SEB

> I haven't but I've heard good things about it  Do you have your login details for the O U website yet? If you do, go to studenthome and on to your "first class desktop" (if it's open) and you should find a lot of your course mates there!
> 
> Are you going to go for a degree? Or just play it by ear...?
> 
> I've got my geology exam in 3 weeks and my other one a couple of days after. Anyone else got exams on the 12th or 15th? I'll see you at the college if you do....


 
Yeah, I do have my log-in details as I've done a couple of openings courses with the OU already - last time I looked though the 1st class desktop was open yet for this course.   I'm planning to go for an open degree, but certainly just playing it by ear, taking it one step at a time, and seeing how I get on.

Good luck with exams!!

----------


## noodle

> ive got my t206 exam on the 9th, trying to stydy but soo nervous, just so much to look at.


I know that feeling! How have you found the course this year?




> does everyone know that they are increasing the funding for scottish students, im recieving part funding towards my 60 point course and a £100 bursary since its a technology course, first time ive had funding, think they have increased funding to an income of £30,000.. all good.


Next year I'm getting £50 towards an "S" course and also have my ILA funding of £200.  ILAs aren't just restricted to OU students either... look here for more info: http://www.ilascotland.org.uk/ILA+Homepage.htm

Both of the above are related to the individual, which is good for those of us who's household income goes over the £30k mark but earn a low wage and pay for their courses out of their own money  :Smile:

----------


## noodle

> Yeah, I do have my log-in details as I've done a couple of openings courses with the OU already - last time I looked though the 1st class desktop was open yet for this course.   I'm planning to go for an open degree, but certainly just playing it by ear, taking it one step at a time, and seeing how I get on.
> 
> Good luck with exams!!


Come find the OUSA Br Caithness FC forum! :P

Thanks for the luck wishings... I think all of us should get together for an end-of-course/exams celebration! LOL

----------


## cocopops

[quote=noodle;275698]I know that feeling! How have you found the course this year?

found the course interesting, been getting good passes in my assessments, just got to get through the study, which there is so much to do... roll on 10th oct!! T210 next year.

----------


## kitty

I'm just starting DD100 An introduction to the social sciences: understanding social change and was wandering if anyone has done this one before. 

I have just started the introductory workbook and it seems really interesting but it's the essay writing that's scaring me. Havn't done that since school  ::

----------


## rockchick

I'm doing T210 this year - it's genuinely a tough course!  The pass/fail rate last year was 65/35 (i.e. 35% of students did not pass the course).

----------


## Duncansby

Hi Kitty

I finished DD100 in June and I really enjoyed the course.  There were bits of it that I didn't find quite so interesting but I guess that's inevitable for such a wide ranging course.  :Smile:  
I'm just starting A215 creative writing which is a bit scary as I haven't done much creative writing before but I'm looking forward to the challenge.
Good luck with the course and once you get back into the swing of essay writing I'm sure you'll be fine.

F

----------


## kitty

> Hi Kitty
> 
> I finished DD100 in June and I really enjoyed the course. There were bits of it that I didn't find quite so interesting but I guess that's inevitable for such a wide ranging course.  
> I'm just starting A215 creative writing which is a bit scary as I haven't done much creative writing before but I'm looking forward to the challenge.
> Good luck with the course and once you get back into the swing of essay writing I'm sure you'll be fine.
> 
> F


 
Thanks Duncansby. It gives me a bit of reassurance that someone else had finished the course and enjoyed it  :Smile: . I think it's the same with most courses people do. There's always some bits of it you enjoy more than others.

Creative writing. That will be a bit of a challenge. Good Luck

----------


## noodle

[quote=cocopops;276129]


> roll on 10th oct!!


Lucky beggar, my exams aren't over for a week yet!  Still, managed to get study leave from work so that will ease my pain :: 

S278 next year... having a winter off from studying.  Just realised I've had an OU course going ever since Oct '05!

----------


## rockchick

Laff...I haven't stopped since December 1999!

October 16th is D-Day for me...I'm taking some unused vacation days for study time this week, so hopefully I'll squeak through.  All I need is 55% for my Second Upper Class Honours degree!!!!

(Would be nice to ace it tho...)

----------


## thickrodney

> Laff...I haven't stopped since December 1999!
> 
> October 16th is D-Day for me...I'm taking some unused vacation days for study time this week, so hopefully I'll squeak through.  All I need is 55% for my Second Upper Class Honours degree!!!!
> 
> (Would be nice to ace it tho...)


hey rockchick,
have you checked out the message board through first class?
we have some example questions going, which is helping with the study.

Roll on next tuesday at 13:01  

 :Smile:

----------


## rockchick

Yes, it was a good idea of yours to post questions like that (for everyone else...sample questions were posted on the T210 First Class bulletin board , and then different people can contribute with how they solved them or where they're having problems.  It's great and it's legal).  I've found it really helpful in letting me know where I need to focus my revising time.

----------


## Welcomefamily

I spent 7 years studying with them back in 1983 to 1990, its a great experience, the fun we use to have at summer schools. Do they still have so many summer schools. 
I remember losing the oars in the middle of Reading lake one summer evening when six of us decided to discuss our work in a boat at 2.00am following a good dose of rough cider as I use to always bring a couple gallons to summer school. 
Then on what was S202 in Nottingham, one of the experiments was using ACT to produce a cardiac arrest in a frog heart. Our group later that night in the pub were discussing it quite loudly in a very humerous way like voting on if it should live or not by thumbs up etc. As we left I noticed the whole pub was quiet all looking at us, then I released the pub was opposite the Medical School and no one had mentioned frogs. Finally what fun you can have when with the help of a technican you find a bag of frogs on a friday night..........I let them go in the nearest woodland. 
I then spent four years at Plymouth University but it was never the fun of the OU, Good Luck with your studies.

----------


## rockchick

Wrote my (hopefully final) exam this morning - what a great feeling to have it done and dusted!  Now just waiting 3 months for the results...

I used to think that courses that had ECA's instead of exams were easier, but now I feel it's the other way around.  With an ECA you don't really feel that it's "done"...that the end point is almost infinite, but with the exam the end point is definitely finite!

What do you think is easier?  ECA or Exam?

----------


## porshiepoo

Hi all.

I've just finished T189 - Digital Photography with a 92% pass and I'm now starting K207 - Law and social work in Scotland. Well I say now but it starts beginning of next year. Anyone done this course?

----------


## paris

Really proud of you for achieving the pass rate  :Smile:   well done !   janx

----------


## noodle

So many things to respond to!

@rockchick - I need to take a break as I have a house to make liveable (we've moved finally)

@thickrodney & rockchick - congrats on your last exam.

@porshiepoo - well done!

And finally - who else took an exam last Monday?

----------


## thickrodney

> Wrote my (hopefully final) exam this morning - what a great feeling to have it done and dusted!  Now just waiting 3 months for the results...
> 
> I used to think that courses that had ECA's instead of exams were easier, but now I feel it's the other way around.  With an ECA you don't really feel that it's "done"...that the end point is almost infinite, but with the exam the end point is definitely finite!
> 
> What do you think is easier?  ECA or Exam?


ECA is easier

exam is less stress

we should have the results by 14 december.

----------


## scotsboy

S819 The physics of radiotherapy completed this year.
S810 Project module next year...........that could be the end as far as OU goes........possibly moving on to University of Reading.........but with distance learning also.

----------


## starry

I would love study again, I did once take on an OU course but failed at the first hurdle.

I would love to try again but get the fear whenever I think about it.

Can I ask those of you who are well into their courses were you confident when you started ?
Did you get qualifications at school ?

----------


## rockchick

> I would love study again, I did once take on an OU course but failed at the first hurdle.
> 
> I would love to try again but get the fear whenever I think about it.
> 
> Can I ask those of you who are well into their courses were you confident when you started ?
> Did you get qualifications at school ?


Hi Starry,

In a word...NO! I was not confident at all.  I'd finished high school in Canada a good 20 years earlier, and was amazingly ignorant in all sorts of areas - for instance, with fractions: I could never remember whether you divided the top number into the bottom number, or the other way around...duuuh!!!  But the OU's been a real eye-opener, and I don't regret a minute of it.

One of my OU friends put it this way...she said that before she started with the OU she could see everything in black-and-white.  Whenever she learned something new, grasped a new concept, it was as though another colour was added to her world.  Once she could "see" a colour, you didn't forget it, and you just went on to add new colours.

If you're nervous about starting, the OU has a number of first-year 10-pointer "taster courses" which don't require a huge commitment in time or resources, and may give you the confidence you need to try a 30-pointer course.  Try their website and see what courses they have that you might be interested in.  You won't regret it!

----------


## starry

Thanks, I will have a look at shorter courses   :Smile:

----------


## noodle

let us know how you get on starry  :Grin: 

I've not done any of the "Y" (Openings) 10pt courses but I've heard they are good.  I've done a bunch of S 10pt short courses I can recommend  :Wink: 

(ps: if you use Facebook there's a few groups there where you can chat to OU students past and present too).

----------


## rockchick

Has anyone received their results yet?  Mine aren't due until Friday, and the wait is killing me!  I'm hoping they'll come out early...

----------


## noodle

If I've remembered your surname correctly Ms Rockchick is it not you I should be saying "congrats on completing your upper second class honours degree" to now?  :Wink:

----------


## noodle

BTW - I got the results back for my first 3 L2 courses (so the first courses I've done which count towards my degree) and I got 2 pass 2s and a pass 3  :Smile:

----------


## rockchick

Congrats on your grades, Noodle! Enjoy a study-free Christmas until the whole thing starts up again in January...

and thank-you, I did manage to finish my honours degree (FINALLY!) with a respectible 2:1 award.  I'm determine to take a year off, but I'm only three courses away from a second BSc (in Physics) so we'll see how long I last the OU withdrawal process!

----------


## noodle

> Congrats on your grades, Noodle! Enjoy a study-free Christmas until the whole thing starts up again in January...


Thanks! I was pretty worried that I would completely flunk so I'm rather chuffed  :: 




> and thank-you, I did manage to finish my honours degree (FINALLY!) with a respectible 2:1 award.  I'm determine to take a year off, but I'm only three courses away from a second BSc (in Physics) so we'll see how long I last the OU withdrawal process!


Hmm maybe we should place bets on how long you last?  :Grin: 

It has felt very strange to not be studying.  I've not had any excuse to avoid housework!

----------


## midi2304

I passed both MST121 and S207 this year. Found out a week or so ago. Thank goodness. The S207 exam was hellish to say the least.

Doing MST221 and Astronomy (can't remember the code off the top of my head) in 08. Don't want another 90 point year again on top of working full-time and DJing three nights a week  :Frown:

----------


## rockchick

I did S207 in 2001, and it WAS hellish.  Glad when it was over!  I'm studying MST121 with just the textbooks, but not for credit (bought the books on Ebay) just so I can wrap my head around calculus etc.  You have my utmost sympathy (and admiration!!!)

----------


## noodle

S207 sounds like it has nasty sharp teeth...  :: 

Counting the days until I get the S278 books now... due to be dispatched on the 25th.  Hoping to do a good job of it but this year looks like it could be hectic even before the OU studies get thrown into the mix! 

Ah well, I'd rather be busy than bored  :: 

Incidentally, did all the Scotland region current OU students get a newsletter last month from OUSA?  I should have checked before really....

----------


## noodle

My S278 books have arrived and my tutor is in.... Republic of Ireland!  :: 

At least she gives online tutorials  :Grin: 

How's everyone else faired this year?

----------


## rockchick

I'm going through withdrawal!!! First year since 1999 that I'm not taking a single course.  It is the weirdest feeling - so much free time!

----------


## Allsorts

Hi,
I did an openings course a couple of years ago so have decided its time to try and find out if my brain cell is still working.  so am about to start a 30 point course which I will finish in Oct.  Anyone else about to start a course with the OU

----------


## hails4

HI everyone, im really thinking about taking up the OU as it has been a life long dream to move to America, i was wondering if anyone has studied the Cisco Networking course? if so can they give me more information about it? I know that they are not taking anymore applicant until Feb 09 which is fine by me, i also qualify for a grant to get my course paid for me but my main concern is the day school, where do i go? if anyone has studied this can they please pm as i would like to know more!!

----------


## martinal

HI

AS any one done the above couse Environmental Control and Public Health? I have just started again after a 3 year break and i am struggling to start doing the 500 word sort accounts anyone have any ideas?

cheers

Martin

----------


## rockchick

> HI
> 
> AS any one done the above couse Environmental Control and Public Health? I have just started again after a 3 year break and i am struggling to start doing the 500 word sort accounts anyone have any ideas?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Martin


Hi Martin,

I did this course last year...it was one of the most challenging courses I've done, and can fill up your life if you let it!  One of the best pieces of advice I had was figuring out which experiments were required, and which were only recommended, and prioritize accordingly.

----------


## noodle

Hullo hullo how has everyone been?  I've been caught up with starting a new job so got a bit behind on my current course - nearly finished the CMA that's due on Wednesday thank goodness!  :: 

If anyone has any issues they want raising with the OU Scotland Region then let me know by sending me a private message here - I'm attending a committee meeting as a rep for Thurso catchment in a couple of weeks and if I can't bring it up then, I'll pass it on to someone who will be able to at an appropriate committee meet later in the year.

----------

